# What's your most accurate .25-06 reload?



## crab0000 (Oct 23, 2010)

So, what's your most accurate .25-06 load? I have 87 grain Sierra Spitzer Varminter bullets, so anything close to this would be helpful. Here's a link to the bullets I have.

https://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item.asp?sku=000071610


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 23, 2010)

I've had very good results with a Nosler 85 grain BT over IMR 4831.

I won't recommend a charge because the one I use is an older unlisted load that is safe in my rifle, but may not be in yours. Go to this link for IMR 4831 Data...

http://data.hodgdon.com/cartridge_load.asp

Reloder 17 shows some good numbers with this grain bullet too... I have not tried it... yet.
http://www.alliantpowder.com/reloaders/powderlist.aspx?type=1&powderid=25&cartridge=55

Jimmy K


----------



## BamaBart (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't reload but Winchester Supreme 110 gr. accubonds shoot 1/2"to 1/4" in my custom.


----------



## crab0000 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Jimmy and BamaBart. I'm shooting it out of a #1 Ruger if that helps. Jimmy, I'll check out the links, I've never seen those sites before.


----------



## chuckdog (Oct 24, 2010)

4831 and the 25-06 are meant for one another. Especially with the heavier bullets. I still load Nosler Partitions for deer using H4831. You may want to look at a bit faster powder. Maybe Reloader 19 or one of the 4350 powders, using a lighter bullet. I used 75gr Hornady HP bullets several years ago for varmint shooting. All this is off the top of my head, from memory, so please gather as much confirmed data as possible. The 06 is an inherantly accurate round. It won't be hard to find a go to combination for it. It's a great cartridge, especially for the handloader, enjoy it and good luck, Chuckdog.


----------



## crab0000 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks chuckdog. I've tried two loads so far. The first was the 87 grain Sierras with 46.5 grains of IMR 4320, 3.190 OAL and a light crimp. This load was all over the place @ 100 yds. The next was the 87 grain Sierra with 48.5 grains of IMR 4320, 3.160 and no crimp. This one was a little better, but not as good as factory ammo. I got 3.160 OAL by using the empty cartridge and bullet loaded into the chamber method. Is IMR 4320 a decent powder for this load? I got it so I could use it for both my AR and the .25-06 and this was the only powder they had that would work for both.


----------



## chuckdog (Oct 24, 2010)

I've not used 4320, but it looks to be way too fast for the 25-06 in general. The AR, I'm assuming is 5.56/.223 and needs a propellant thats not only good for the caliber but also for the gas system used by the AR to function. Powders that are most effective for that combination aren't going to be very good for the 25-06. Even the lighter bullets will perform much better with something slower burning than the 4320. I'd recommend staying with something in the H4350/IMR 4350 range. I haven't used the Reloader 17 mentioned earlier, but I'ved used their RL15. 19. and 22 with very good results. I think the Reloader 17 is very close to 4350 and if it's like the other powders from Alliant, it'll meter well and deliver very consistent accuracy. Trying to find one powder for those two rounds just isn't going to be plausable. If you go with 4350 or something similar, you'll find it to be very good in a lot of rounds, but not the .223. Good luck, holler anytime. I'm glad to help if I can! Chuckdog


----------



## crab0000 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the info chuckdog! I haven't been doing this long and don't know a whole lot about burn rates and all that good stuff (yet). I'll pick up some 4350 tomorrow. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## chuckdog (Oct 24, 2010)

You plum welcomed, like I said, holler anytime. You'll enjoy that 06. It's just an all around great cartridge.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.hodgdon.com/burn-rate.htm

Here is a burn rate chart ^^^

It is not absolute... meaning that burn rate move up and down ...depending on the end use. It does give you an idea where a powder falls on the chart. The powders have a number ranking.

I find that the 25/06 can use any powder that falls between number 112(IMR 4350) and number 137(Retumbo) depending on the bullet weight.  

I've used IMR 4350 and IMR 4831... 4831 is the better powder for the 25/06.  You won't find a powder that will work "ideal" for both the .223 and the 25/06.

Jimmy K


----------



## crab0000 (Oct 24, 2010)

Y'all are awesome! Thanks again for all the help. My wife's going to love to know I need more powder.  Is there a chart that shows what burn rate you need for each caliber or is it just experience? chuckdog, I inherited this rifle from my father-in-law. I absolutely love it!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 24, 2010)

No... you really can't use the chart to tell what powder to use for a certain load, but you can "learn" the useful burn rate of a range of powders. What you learn is that #1 is the fastest and #144 is the slowest. The 25/06 uses the slower ones, but not the slowest. 

Hope this helps ....

Jimmy K


----------



## crab0000 (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay, thanks again Jimmy!


----------



## birddog5-555 (Oct 25, 2010)

i use H4831 and 117gr hornady round nose


----------



## watermedic (Oct 25, 2010)

H4831sc, IMR4831, IMR4350, RL19, RL22 all will work depending on what your gun likes. 

Why the crimp? With the 87 grain bullet, I don't believe that you can load it too long for the chamber, just the magazine. For accuracy, I get better results without a crimp.

Chuck


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Oct 25, 2010)

I've had very good luck with IMR 4350. The 25-06 is an overbore cartridge, basicly a magnum. You're gonna find that slower powders work well. I've found bullets around 100 grs work well for me and my rifle dosent like the heavier offerings though I do have a good hunting load using the 110 accubond.The ballisticians at Sierra Bullets are a great resource they will help you out with any loading questions you may have. They have hunting(velocity) load and accuracy load data available for the asking.
Sierra Bulletsmiths 1-800-223- 8799 

Good luck BHJ


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 25, 2010)

I may have misunderstood what I read... I thought the OP was talking about 87 grain bullets. 

If we're talking the all around most accurate of any grain weight...

Then in my rifle it would be the 120 gr. Hornady HP with a good dose of IMR 7828 @ 3090 fps. The Nosler 115 gr. BT/IMR 7828 is not too far away either.

A Speer or Sierra 100 gr SP with IMR 4831 will also ...drill the dot.

Jimmy K


----------



## birddog5-555 (Oct 25, 2010)

*jimmy k*

have you loaded the 90gr sierra with H4350


----------



## tridog (Oct 25, 2010)

117 gr hornady or 115gr bt with 51grs of imr 4831 works good in a few ruger m77s i've seen


----------



## crab0000 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone! These are the only two loads I've done so far. It looks like I need to pick up some different powders and bullet weights. Good thing I have a range that goes out to 300 yds 5 minutes from my house; looks like I'll be spending lots of time there.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 25, 2010)

birddog...

No... but I have with IMR 4831... shot really well... been a long time ago. I could get almost the same velocity with 100 gr ones ... so I shot those. 

Jimmy K


----------



## crab0000 (Oct 26, 2010)

watermedic said:


> H4831sc, IMR4831, IMR4350, RL19, RL22 all will work depending on what your gun likes.
> 
> Why the crimp? With the 87 grain bullet, I don't believe that you can load it too long for the chamber, just the magazine. For accuracy, I get better results without a crimp.
> 
> Chuck



Sorry, I missed this. The short answer is because I'm a newb and I had the die, so I figured why not.  I'll go without a crimp from now on, thanks!


----------



## crab0000 (Nov 8, 2010)

With 51 grains of IMR 4350 my 3 shot group was down to 1 1/4" at 100 yards. I knew one shot was bad when I let it go, but the other two were touching. Now, I just need to load more up and practice! Thanks for all the recommendations!


----------



## Xtrma1 (Nov 8, 2010)

*25-06*

57 gr. H4831 90 gr. game kings in my savage 110 fp


----------

